# Umfrage: PvE oder PvP - was reizt Euch am meisten?



## Launethil (24. Januar 2010)

Wir wollen's wissen: Interessiert Ihr Euch in MMOs vorrangig für PvE- oder für PvP-Inhalte? Wir möchten dabei erfahren, welche der beiden Varianten Euer grundsätzlicher Favorit ist, deshalb müsst Ihr Euch für PvE oder PvP entscheiden -- auf eine "sowohl als auch"-Antwort haben wir in diesem Fall bewusst verzichtet.


----------



## Arosk (24. Januar 2010)

PvP


----------



## Rungor (24. Januar 2010)

PvP was sonst?


----------



## Almasor (24. Januar 2010)

PvE

PvP fand ich zu BC noch ganz toll, aber jetzt bei WotLK komm ich mit dem PvP Equip nichmehr klar.
Obwohl mich das Casual PvE mittlerweile auch schon etwas nervt.
Meine Gilde is ne reine Fungilde und wir haben nicht viele gute Leute, aber trotzdem werden oft Bosse generft, die wir pre-nerf locker
legen konnten ====> Sinn?


----------



## Ahldohr (24. Januar 2010)

PvE, weil mir PvP seit BC nich mehr richtig gefällt... (Nein, ich war kein Schurke...^^)


----------



## D.D.Mashine@googlemail.com (24. Januar 2010)

PvE,weil ich nicht das Zeug als Tank im Schlachtfeld habe....


----------



## ~lyriks~ (24. Januar 2010)

PvP!! ganz klar


----------



## Potsmoggy (24. Januar 2010)

PvE!!

PvP hat mir mal sehr viel Spaß gemacht... bis der erste Patch für WLK kam... ich sag da nur total OP-Palas unso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Würd am liebsten wieder Palas mitm BM-Hunter stressen... is aber leider ned mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilumnia (24. Januar 2010)

Ganz klar Pvp aber leider gibt es nirgends gutes und gebalanctes pvp...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hoffe bald kommt was.


----------



## Natsuma (24. Januar 2010)

ich glaube ihr solltet es nicht auf wow beziehen sondern allgemein
(was würdet ihr im perfekten mmo machen)

ich würde pve machen, da ich es liebe in raids zu spielen und zu supporten.
pvp höchstens in großen raids aber nicht diese zusammengewürfelten in BGs


----------



## Bastikch (24. Januar 2010)

Also ich bevorzuge PVE mache aber auch gerne PVP


----------



## Eyatrian (24. Januar 2010)

PvP !
-Schlachtfelder regelmäßig mit Stammgruppen 
-Arena 2v2 und 3v3 auf 2,2k Ranking


----------



## enci91 (24. Januar 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> PvP !
> -Schlachtfelder regelmäßig mit Stammgruppen
> -Arena 2v2 und 3v3 auf 2,2k Ranking


 
back dirn eis oder 2, falls ein schmilzt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (24. Januar 2010)

enci91 schrieb:


> back dirn eis oder 2, falls ein schmilzt
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bist nicht lustig.


----------



## Virus42 (24. Januar 2010)

PVP.
Ich erwarte von einem MMO, dass ich Open-PVP machen kann, immer. Das ist ja der Witz bei PVP-Servern. Es sollte nicht einfach sein, aber möglich. Und nicht wie in Aion 10 Stunden auf einen Riss warten -.-".
Und ich will Battlegrounds, kurzweiliges PVP, falls man nicht soviel Zeit hat.


----------



## Nahemis (24. Januar 2010)

PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrostwolfZocker123 (24. Januar 2010)

PvE, aber nur weil mir die BG's nicht gefallen, rein Optisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Feuerwirbel (24. Januar 2010)

PvP!


----------



## Pymonte (24. Januar 2010)

PvP oder besser RvR
Instanzen rennen ist lame!


----------



## Darussios (24. Januar 2010)

Auf WoW bezogen:

Ganz klar PvP.

Warum?
Mir geht dieser ganze Gearscore&Recount-Wahn auf die Nerven.

Allgemein:

PvP.

Im PvE hat man immernur die selben Gegner, das macht mir zumindest auf die Dauer keinen Spaß.
Im PvP trifft man auf intelligente Gegner, die immer anders handeln, die immer Abwechslung bieten, das macht auf Dauer zumindest länger Spaß wie PvE.


Mfg


----------



## Zhiala (24. Januar 2010)

PvE, ich mag die verschiedenen Länder und queste gerne. 
Instanzen gehe ich nur ohne Itemlevel und Dmg-Besessene, ist ja seit dem neuen lfg wieder gut möglich =) Wenn ich raiden möchte gehe ich mit der Gilde, kommt aber gerade nicht so häufig vor das ich Lust hab XD


PvP hab ich ausprobiert, war einigermaßen erfolgreich mit meiner Katze und der Hexe habs aber nicht wirklich gemocht. Ich mache nurnoch PvP wenn ich dazu gezwungen werde (da haut jemand MEIN Titan in Tausendwinter weg? Stört mich beim angeln? Guckt böse? Gibts net, immer feste druff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Fee1404 (24. Januar 2010)

Ich spiel gern Pve! wen ich pvp haben will spiel ich nen shooter da kommts auf den spieler und nicht aufs equip an


----------



## ThoWeib (24. Januar 2010)

PvE

Für's PvP bin ich ein zu schlechter Verlierer, außerdem ist mir Wettkampf als solche zuwider.


----------



## kackbuhn (24. Januar 2010)

Darussios schrieb:


> Auf WoW bezogen:
> 
> Ganz klar PvP.
> 
> ...



^this


----------



## Shariko (24. Januar 2010)

Bin zwar vorrangig für PvE, aber ab und an mach ich auch mal gerne PvP. Ich brauch einfach ein bissl Abwechslung. Des weiteren macht es auch sehr viel Spaß, sich mit anderen zu unterhalten und mit denen auch RPG zu machen.


----------



## Lekraan (24. Januar 2010)

PvP natürlich ^^
Wenn man im PvE z.B. den Endcontent erreicht hat ... hat man im PvP immer noch starke Gegner, die einem in der Arena über'n Weg laufen


----------



## TesterTwo (24. Januar 2010)

Eindeutig PvE. 

Und da ich in der Zwischenzeit die Lust daran verloren habe, täglich immer die gleichen Bosse zu legen und andere Aufgaben von Blizz nicht vorgesehen sind, habe ich mit WoW aufgehört.


----------



## Stancer (24. Januar 2010)

Finde beides wichtig, wobei beides in einer komplett offenen Welt stattfinden muss. Instanzen haben, wie ich finde, recht wenig mit "Massive" zu tun. Da kann ich auch Multiplayer-Spiele spielen. Der reiz eines MMO besteht ja darin mit hunderten von Spielern gemeinsam zu spielen und nicht immer mit den 24 gleichen aus der Raid-Gruppe !

Also komplett offene Dungeons, keine Instanzierung und natürlich auch offenes PvP und nicht son Arena-Mist.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (24. Januar 2010)

PvE natürlich. 
PvP kommt für mich nur in Frage wenn ich Hass hab und mich mal so richtig darin Baden möchte.


----------



## Carina (24. Januar 2010)

PvE; ich hab einfach Spaß daran mit Freunden an Taktiken zu schleifen und gemeinsam Abenteuer zu erleben, die man im RL eben nicht erleben kann. Eben konstruktives Zusammenspielen.


----------



## melron (24. Januar 2010)

PvE !! ganz klar !!!!

das einzigste PvP was mir in einem MMO bisher Spaß und vor allem auf dauer Motivation gegeben hat war in Daoc, aber auch nur weil das alles in einer Welt zusmamen passte, ich find diese seperaten Schlachtfelder albern...


----------



## teppichleiste (24. Januar 2010)

PvP


----------



## Senseless6666 (24. Januar 2010)

Almasor schrieb:


> PvE
> 
> PvP fand ich zu BC noch ganz toll, aber jetzt bei WotLK komm ich mit dem PvP Equip nichmehr klar.
> Obwohl mich das Casual PvE mittlerweile auch schon etwas nervt.
> ...



Malwieder wer der Die umfrage net verstanden hat, es geht um MMOs allgemein und nicht WoW, und da du vor wotlk PVP noch gerne mochtest denke ich mal, das dir pvp wichtig ist, vllt wäre es wenns gut gemacht ist sogar viel wichtiger als PVE. Dementsprechend haste bestimmt falsch gevotet, wies viele tun.


----------



## Sin (24. Januar 2010)

Naja, representativ wird diese umfrage leider nicht, da viele nur das WoW PVP kennen. Ich spiele in den meisten Spielen gerne PVP, da im gegensatz zu npcs echte spieler in ihrem Verhalten unberechenbar sind und so jeder kampf eine herausforderung ist.


----------



## oggi81 (24. Januar 2010)

mir fehlt hier eine weitere auswahl: 
die mischung machts

ich hab deswegen sehr gern WAR gespielt da war die mischung aus PVP und PVE in meinen augen sehr gelungen

meiner meinung nach kann ich mich in dieser umfrage nicht festlegen da bei jedem spiel sowohl balancing und auch gestaltung von PVP/PVE sehr unterschiedlich und trotzdem gut sein kann


----------



## Nestagwaith (24. Januar 2010)

Hi,

hier wurde eindeutig die option beides vergessen. Ich hab zwar jetzt für PvE gestimmt aber das  ist bei mir nur unwesentlich mehr inzwischen als PvP.




Gruß


----------



## Patrick/Samin (24. Januar 2010)

PvP keine frage...

PvP hat etwas an sich was mir gefällt 

mit leuten zusammen gegen andere spieler kämpfen macht mir mehr spaß als in nehm raid stunden lang rumhüpfen und immer die selbe taktik am selben boss einsetzen um ihn zu legen das is ja bei pvp andas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber pve macht auch spaß aber PvP! 

FÜR DIE ALLIANZ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja palas sind wirklich viel zu stark ;PPP


----------



## Ghostbusta (24. Januar 2010)

PvP deswegen zock ich auch WAR früher war ich großer PvEler mitlerweile ist das aber nur noch abwechslung... bei WAR kann man ja auch einfach ohne PvE durchs PvP leveln...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im PvP gibts einfach mehr spannung weil als feuerzauberer cast ih im PvE einfach vor mich hin in PvP steht dann (ohne Aggropull 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne hexenkriegerin da....


----------



## Brokulus (24. Januar 2010)

PvE...Weil man mit PvP nicht in der Geschichte vorwerts kommt.


----------



## Raffer (24. Januar 2010)

Fee1404 schrieb:


> Ich spiel gern Pve! wen ich pvp haben will spiel ich nen shooter da kommts auf den spieler und nicht aufs equip an



Jo, seh ich genauso


----------



## TheOneWG (25. Januar 2010)

Ich finde diese Frage kann man nicht eindeutig beantworten.  Es kommt immer darauf an was Spiele im Content bieten. Grundsätzlich bin ich weder dem PvE noch dem PvP abgeneigt. Beide Elemente müssen halt gut gemacht sein. 

Gerne erinnere ich mich an Dark Age of Camelot. Dort habe ich fast nur PvP gespielt, weil das System so genial war. Es ist einfach super, wenn die Spieler auf ein gemeinsames Ziel hinarbeiten und dann z.B. Burgen einnehmen und verteidigen müssen. Gerade dadurch entstand bei uns früher ein unvergleichlicher Zusammenhalt mit Gildenkollegen. Es gab sogar Telefonketten uvm. PvE hat mich damals nur nebensächlich interessiert.

In WoW spricht mich das PVP aber gar nicht an. Das ist idR nur stupides Gekloppe ohne Sinn und Verstand. Der mit dem besseren Equipment gewinnt den Kampf. 1000 Winter war der erste PvP Inhalt, der mich richtig angesprochen hat. Leider verschenkt man hier zuviel Potenzial, weshalb es mich fast gar nicht interessiert. Somit kümmere ich mich um WoW nur noch um die PvE Inhalte. 

Als Fazit kann ich mich deshalb nur auf meine Einleitung berufen. Ich kann nicht Partei für eine Seite beziehen. Es kommt immer auf das Spiel an. Somit fehlt mir in der Abstimmung eine Auswahlmöglichkeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr3ak3r (25. Januar 2010)

ich spiele beides gleich gern, nur pve ist langweilig, aber nur pvp ist auch auf dauer langweilig, die mischung machts.
leider gibt es diese antwortmöglichkeit nicht.


----------



## Argolo (25. Januar 2010)

Irgendwie hat man oftmals das Gefühl, dass die MMO-Landschaft eher von PvP-Leuten getragen wird. Wenn ich jedoch sehe wie diese Abstimmung bisher verläuft könnte man meinen, dass die PvP-Leute generell immer lauter "Ich!" schreien als die PvE.


----------



## Zylenia (25. Januar 2010)

Kann man so nicht sagen,bei WoW z.B. ist das PvP ätzend,da spiele ich lieber PvE.
Kommt auf das Spiel an,mach gerne PvP,aber das Spiel muss auch dafür ausgelegt sein und nicht einfach so dahin geklascht.


----------



## Valeriah (25. Januar 2010)

PvP

und nicht in WoW, nein in Darkfall Online :-) auch wenn der Frustfaktor dort zeitweise sehr sehr hoch sein kann :-)


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Januar 2010)

wechselt bei mir zwar immer mal wieder aber 90% der zeit vin ich PVEler


----------



## Variolus (25. Januar 2010)

Bei MMOs bevorzuge ich eigentlich immer PvE, nicht dass PvP keinen Spaß machen kann aber es gibt immer ein Ungleichgewicht...

Entweder sind einzelne Klassen übermächtig (bestes Beispiel WoW und die PlattenDDs) oder eine Seite ist einfach attraktiver und somit überlaufen (WAR, relativ gutes und faires Klassenbalancing aber auf einen Orderspieler kamen bis zu 5 Chaoten, nicht zuletzt dank Buffed), so dass die Gegenseite kein Licht sieht. 

Bevor es kein ausgewogenes PvP gibt, in dem wirklich jeder die selben Chancen hat, werde ich es nur für kurze Einlagen zwischendurch mißbrauchen, denn mir macht es weder Spaß ständig nur Opfer zu sein, noch ein unbesiegbarer Übergegner. Und echtes Gleichgewicht gibt es leider derzeit nur bei Shootern...


----------



## Valdios (25. Januar 2010)

Ich bevorzuge ganz klar: PvP!

Ich mag es einfach mich mit anderen Gleichgesinnten zu Messen bzw im Wettbewerb gegeneinander zu sein.
Allerderings nur wenn das PvP ausbalanciert ist, nicht Itemabhängig ist, sondern von den spielerischen Fähigkeiten des Spielers selbst.
Nichts frustet mehr wenn bestimmte Klassen stärker sind als andere oder man nur verliert da man dieses oder jene Item nicht hat.

Am besten hat mir da immernoch das PvP in GuildWars gefallen!

Wünschen würde ich mir für die Zukunft:

PvP ohne Klassen, ohne Itemspirale, FPS (First-Person-Shooter) Kampfsystem (da Spielerskill abhängig), Open World PvP, Schlachtfelder, RvR, gutes Balancing


----------



## Serafyn (25. Januar 2010)

Meist bevorzuge ich PvE- manchmal aber auch gerne PvP, je nach Stimmung. Ich möchte mir halt aussuchen können, wann ich PvP machen will. Deshalb zocke ich am liebsten auf Blümchen-Servern (PvE) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



best wishes
Sera


----------



## Scharamo (25. Januar 2010)

PVE - Mir ist PVP einfach nicht gerecht gestaltet...


----------



## Snek2009 (25. Januar 2010)

ganz klar PvP da man gegen intelligente gegner spielt ( auf jeden fall sollten sie intelligent sein ...)
aber NUR wen nich wieder sowas wie der WAR Feuerzauberer auftaucht... 

PvE kann auch ganz nett sein allerdings fehlt mir bei den meisten MMO´s einfach die Herrausforderung ( jaa ich steh drauf wen ich mir an nem boss 10 mal die zähne ausbeiß weil ich nich weiß wie die richtige Taktik ist und NEIN das soll wirklich darann liegen das wir zu blöd sind und nicht darann das unsere Rüstung zu schlecht is ^^ )


----------



## Sekl (25. Januar 2010)

PvE


----------



## Freelancer (25. Januar 2010)

Natsuma schrieb:


> ich glaube ihr solltet es nicht auf wow beziehen sondern allgemein
> (was würdet ihr im perfekten mmo machen)




Das wird es eh nie geben außer das Game hat nur eine klasse den sobald es 2 klassen gibt wird immer einer vorteile haben.

Traurig aber es ist so Beispiele spar ich mir mal und weil ich wow spiele sag ich auch gleich das dort pvp mal gar nicht ausgeglichen ist also bleibt nur noch pve auch wenn das auch nicht gerecht ist meistens verliert der ncp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber es macht wesentlich mehr spaß als pvp alleine schon weil Bosse loot haben ^^


----------



## Soylent (26. Januar 2010)

Ich spiele lieber MIT anderen Spielern als GEGEN sie, daher ganz klar PvE.


----------



## teroa (27. Januar 2010)

ganz klar pve,,
wenn ich pvp will spiel ich cs..


----------



## Tinyx (7. März 2010)

Mich reizt PVE mehr als PVP in WoW  

Wenn ich PVP spielen würden wollen würde ich mir ein PVP-Spielaussuchen wie z.B. GuildWars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

